# Any problems with my Angel fries?



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,I just wanted to consult everyone who has experience with raising Angels. My 14 fries which are almost three weeks free swimming haven't been swimming up that often, mostly staying at bottom of the tank, kind of like "belly sliders" but it seems like none of them actually have a swimming bladder problem because once the lights are out, they would actually swim up to the top of the tank where they would hide amongst the stems of stargrass that I'm floating. They'd stay up there until the lights turns on the next day and generally would stay at bottom of the tank during feeding and the rest of the day, with few occasion where a couple would swim up and down every now and then. 

In this case would you guys consider there's a problem with the baby angels or are they either just lazy to swim around during the day time or just maybe thinking they are safer in a group in the bottom of the tank when the lights are on? They are feeding and growing perfectly fine atm.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I don't know about the lighting thing, but you could try dimming the light a bit during the day, put a sheet of paper over 1/2 the tank see if it works. Really, as long as they are eating, no problem, they could be getting large enough to be looking for other foods rather than BBS. Try sinking tablets, they dissolve and the fry eat them over the day. My discus fry love the algae wafers, won't leave them alone. You are a stage where you can overfeed with BBS, careful on the amount. I have seen fry of all sorts eat to explosion. Not a nice sight.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i always used firstbites to feed my angel fry.they are probably just grazing and also maybe trying to stay hidden. they would be more active if mom and pop were there .


----------

